# Your Hunting License Just Got Expensive



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20152016/155918.pdf


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh boy, is this already in effect? I'm considering getting my son a lifetime license before the rate increases if it hasn't already.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm thinking this bill must not have passed, or was further amended.  I just checked the DNR website for Lifetime licenses (http://www.georgiawildlife.com/LifetimeLicense) and the fees are still the same.  If passed, the changes were to have taken effect on July 01, 2016.


----------



## stabow (Aug 16, 2016)

Mine are already expensive I buy out of state license every year.


----------



## rwh (Aug 16, 2016)

stabow said:


> Mine are already expensive I buy out of state license every year.


me too and i own land in georgia.  go figure.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 15, 2016)

It has not passed.  It was introduced and is still in the process at the "second reader" stage.  This means it is being discussed by the House "Game, Fish, and Parks" committee.  Still plenty of time to voice our opinion on this.  I'm not certain about this, but it may have to be re-introduced in the 2017-2018 session this coming winter and start the process all over again.

Info below is cut and pasted from the GA Legislature website and these are the sponsors of this:

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-US/display/20152016/HB/872

Status History
Feb/02/2016 - House Second Readers
Feb/01/2016 - House First Readers
Jan/28/2016 - House Hopper

Sponsored By
(1) Nimmer, Chad 178th(2) Knight, David 130th(3) England, Terry 116th
(4) Shaw, Jason 176th(5) Williams, Al 168th(6) Rhodes, Trey 120th


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2016)

The bill is dead.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 15, 2016)

I applied for my free lifetime license (65 YO).  They charged me $15.00!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 15, 2016)

Mines free now anyhow I think. I'd have to look back and see how long I've had them. May still like a yr in paying for themselves.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 16, 2016)

Widja Jimbo - had mine for a little while think I paid $12 - pretty neat not having to buy one every year and it covers everything (except fed migratory) if you click the right buttons.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on mine last June.  Now I am not a freeloader, but close!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have always renewed my licenses the week before Deer season.  JUst an easy way to remember.  Went online and I could not get it to renew the license just the SIP/HIP and Harvest record.  So I called.  Nice young lady said you can't renew online because you are 65.  You are entitled to a "Free" lifetime sportsman licence.  I said well okay.  She ask if I wanted the plastic card for $4. I said yes.  

She said the will be $15 and I said so much for free.  Glad to get it though if only because I made to 65.

This is the info from DNR Website.

"Georgia residents 65 and older can obtain a Senior Lifetime Sportsman’s hunting and fishing license at no cost. This no-cost lifetime license can be obtained online, by telephone, or from license agent locations - information on these three methods."


----------



## lampern (Oct 16, 2016)

That is false advertising.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 16, 2016)

4 for the plastic card, so what are they charging the other 11 for on the "free" licenses?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 17, 2016)

Oldstick said:


> 4 for the plastic card, so what are they charging the other 11 for on the "free" licenses?



It's probably the transaction fee, that's what pays the bills for the company that sells and produces the licenses, handles our boat registration, quota hunt system, commercial licenses, and now Game Check.

For a lifetime license, it's a one-time fee and not something you have to pay every year.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 17, 2016)

I believe if u just print it out it is free.  Seems like all u do is print out the harvest record.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 17, 2016)

I tried to figure out how to print a harvest record for a lifetime license. Couldn't. Neither could the clerk at Walmart. Smart phone app for android still not fully functional. I know that the DNR is trying to move forward but this reminds me a little bit of the healthcare roll-out.

Y'all need to get this thing fully functional before writing tickets for non compliance. I still don't know where I will get a harvest record. This thing needs to be easy for ANYONE to operate.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 17, 2016)

I figured it out. Pop-up blocker has to be blocked.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 17, 2016)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I tried to figure out how to print a harvest record for a lifetime license. Couldn't. Neither could the clerk at Walmart. Smart phone app for android still not fully functional. I know that the DNR is trying to move forward but this reminds me a little bit of the healthcare roll-out.
> 
> Y'all need to get this thing fully functional before writing tickets for non compliance. I still don't know where I will get a harvest record. This thing needs to be easy for ANYONE to operate.



Have you tried calling and speaking with an operator at the number below?  They are usually really helpful.  If that doesn't work, shoot me a PM with your contact info and I'll see what I can do.

1.800.366.2661


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 17, 2016)

I figured it out. Pop up blocker has to be disabled. I think that I was on a different web page the other day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2016)

Heck, I got a real surprise last week when I went online to renew my hunting/fishing combination license with the Big Game, harvest record, Hip permit, etc.  I have purchasing licenses since I was 16 years old.  Well it would not show a dollar amount for some reason so I called the toll-free number and asked why.

They told me that since I was such a good person that it was FREE for the rest of my life.  I went back online and I got everything printed out and now I am good to go.  Grand Total $ 0.00 !!!!!  

After I printed it out, I noticed something that really looked strange because it shows the following information:

The start date on my hunting and fishing license is 10/12/2016 and the expiration date is 10/12/2216 !!!!!!

I'm thinking that I will hunting the big Heavenly hunting ground in the sky long before that expiration date !!!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 17, 2016)

rosewood said:


> I believe if u just print it out it is free.  Seems like all u do is print out the harvest record.



Nope, wouldn't let me. I printed the Harvest record, SIP, HIP. The printout showed my Hunt/Fish combo as expiring. Let print out the wife's fishing license.  I really don't know what the $11 dollars was for. I am sure it was a service charge for the call and the transaction fee. I was so aggrivated I didn't ask.

But they charged my card for 15$.


----------



## TimBray (Oct 18, 2016)

I was looking at my lifetime senior discount license (60-64) and noticed my expiration date is 2216.    Guess they figure I'm gonna be around a loooonngg time.


----------



## Agent (Oct 18, 2016)

So by "The bill is dead" you mean that we just won't see it until next year, right?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 18, 2016)

TimBray said:


> I was looking at my lifetime senior discount license (60-64) and noticed my expiration date is 2216.    Guess they figure I'm gonna be around a loooonngg time.



The expiration date on mine is12/31/2399  !

That means I will be 453 years old when this license expires !!!

(Guess they know something I don't)!!


----------



## 660griz (Oct 18, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> The expiration date on mine is12/31/2399  !



Could be worse. When I get my lifetime license, the expiration will probably be in a month.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> Could be worse. When I get my lifetime license, the expiration will probably be in a month.



Yep, I plan to purchase mine next year at 60 and other than the $100 price, I'm not willing to wager any more on how long mine lasts either...


----------



## Possum (Oct 18, 2016)

I bit the bullet and bought my whole family lifetime licenses this year. Cost $2500 for the 5 of us but I'd regret it if they go up next year and I kept putting off. It's nice knowing we will never buy another hunting/fishing license again rest of our lives!


----------



## lampern (Oct 18, 2016)

Unless the law is changed.

In NC people with lifetime licenses apparently were required to buy a stamp/license to keep hunting bears.

So much for never having to buy another license again to hunt, right?

Could happen in any state.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 19, 2016)

The Georgia deal provides "Grandfathering" to those that had all ready had the over 65 license with a cut off date.  Good move and thru attrition it will catch up.  Plus...the odds are pretty good that a lot of the ones that are over 65 all ready won't be using the privilege for too many more years !   Hunt while you can because there will come a time when over all health, physical limitations, or death will take over !


----------

